
Show HN: Enveloper – Transactional email microservice - adamquaile
https://github.com/outstack/enveloper
======
JoeC3
Does this add an abstraction layer over services like Mailgun? It wasn't
obvious from the README.

~~~
adamquaile
The abstraction is at the SMTP level at the moment, so it'll work with
Mailgun, but not through their APIs just yet.

It knows no specifics of any mail provider, but works with any which support
SMTP.

I should make that a bit clearer, thanks!

~~~
adamquaile
Updated!

